# LRRP MIL SUB, Thanks Bill!!!



## Wantonebad (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful Watch! If I do get an LRRP that is the exact combo I am going for. I've been waiting months to see someone post photos of this combination. 

This is the watch I was going to get until I saw the matte dial Kingston with the red triangle Bezel. Then I chose to get a second Kingston if I am able too in time. That way I'll have a gilt and matte dial Kingston set.

Wear it in good health Congratulations. She's a beauty.

Best Regards,
Richard


----------



## Wantonebad (Jun 17, 2009)

can't wait to see you pictures when you decide, cheers!!


----------



## es335 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice! Looks like a vintage matted dialed Rolex Sea Dweller!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Fantastic looking~Congrats! ;-)


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

Congrats!!! Love the mercedes hands!!!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks great. Just like a Rolie


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

Dang, that's cool! Among the many mock ups I did on the preview page, that and the no date MilSub dial were the ones that came closest to knocking the 3-6-9/ sword hand out of the pole position. Looks like a pumped up version of the original matte dial Sea Dweller. Congrats!


----------



## Wantonebad (Jun 17, 2009)

So it's been 6 weeks, the movement is within COSC (2 seconds tops per day) and it’s smaller and lighter than any other 42MM watch I have ever had. Some one commented that it looked like a matte dial SD, well I have to agree except that this watch is more comfortable than any SD I’ve had on my wrists. And the accuracy is spot on, couldn't be happier!!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool. Keep up with the feedback and pics.


----------



## CodyMA (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like it was worth the wait. I must have used the custom generator 100x before deciding on the final configuration. Congrats!


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ahhh, n/m, I found this option "hidden" under the custom LRRP selection vice the MilSub selections. :-!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

es335 said:


> Nice! Looks like a vintage matted dialed Rolex Sea Dweller!


I was thinking the same thing!

Very nice.:-!:-!:-!

Actually, it's not that far from the new SDDS... Size-wise as well. It has a matte dial as well.


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

TheDude said:


> I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> Very nice.:-!:-!:-!
> 
> Actually, it's not that far from the new SDDS... Size-wise as well. It has a matte dial as well.


What are the dimensions of the Sea Dweller Deep Sea? Weight, height, diameter, and length lug to lug?


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

the new rolex deepsea is 43mm, but I've also read 44mm, height 17.7mm. couldn't find any other specs. The regular subs are 48mm case length, lug to lug, the mkii lrrp's 50mm+/-.........the lug width on regular subs 20mm....lrrp's 22mm.
The lrrp's bigger than the old sea dweller.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Dr. Robert said:


> the new rolex deepsea is 43mm, but I've also read 44mm, height 17.7mm. couldn't find any other specs. The regular subs are 48mm case length, lug to lug, the mkii lrrp's 50mm+/-.........the lug width on regular subs 20mm....lrrp's 22mm.
> The lrrp's bigger than the old sea dweller.


Yeah, the Deepsea is a beast. Even with its "modest" 43mm, it seems far larger. I am pretty sure its lugs are 22mm.

This image shows the Deepsea next to a Rolex Submariner...










Next to the 40mm GMT-IIc










Another shot next to the regular Submariner...










This is just an absolute thing of beauty...


----------



## Wantonebad (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok took delivery in December, 3 months in its loosing 4 seconds a week, this is *INCREDIBLY *accurate!!


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Wantonebad said:


> Ok took delivery in December, 3 months in its loosing 4 seconds a week, this is *INCREDIBLY *accurate!!


Great to know! Thanks for posting the update.


----------



## bob m (Apr 2, 2010)

A great looking watch.
Ive noticed that on the current custom portion of the milsub there is no dial with a date  and that there is no estimated lead time for a completion of a custom milsub. But I assume they are still viable, because one can put a custom together and still add to cart...any idea on the lead time on a custom milsub Bill?


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

bob m said:


> A great looking watch.
> Ive noticed that on the current custom portion of the milsub there is no dial with a date  and that there is no estimated lead time for a completion of a custom milsub. But I assume they are still viable, because one can put a custom together and still add to cart...any idea on the lead time on a custom milsub Bill?


There isn't a "Milsub Circle-Y" date dial at the moment.

The lead time is mid-July for a custom one. I have to fix that oversight on the web page.


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

Yao said:


> There isn't a "Milsub Circle-Y" date dial *at the moment.
> 
> *


will that change in the foreseeable future?


----------

